# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch Suối Tiên - du lịch Sài Gòn - khu du lich suoi tien sai gon

## thietht

*Vị trí:* quốc lộ 1A, thuộc phường Tân Phú, quận 9, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.



Cổng vào khu du lịch Suối Tiên.
 Nằm ở cửa ngõ Ðông Bắc Sài Gòn, cách trung tâm thành phố  19km, Suối Tiên là điểm vui chơi giải trí thu hút nhiều khách du lịch không ở chỉ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh mà trong cả khu vực phía Nam. Không chỉ là khu vui chơi giải trí, Suối Tiên còn là nơi giáo dục văn hoá lịch sử qua những khu tham quan xây dựng dựa trên ý tưởng các truyền thuyết, huyền tích của dân tộc và tư tưởng đạo học phương Ðông.


Các địa điểm tham quan, vui chơi giải trí tại Suối Tiên được phân thành nhiều mảng.

- Khu kỳ quan nhân tạo, quy tụ những công trình văn hoá tâm linh được xây dựng trên nền tảng các giá trị triết lí nhân bản, mô phỏng theo những công trình kiến trúc cổ việt Nam trên các vùng miền.

- Khu khám phá mạo hiểm là những công trình được xây dựng trên quy mô lớn. Khu trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: gồm nhiều loại hình trò chơi từ nước ngoài lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam như Xe đạp trên không, đua xe tốc độ, tháp du hành khách khám phá vũ trụ, máy bay Boeing, tầu lượn siêu tốc…các trò chơi luôn đảm bảo an toàn.

- Vương Quốc Tuổi Thơ, thế giới tuổi thơ - nơi hội tụ rất nhiều trò chơi mới lạ, vui nhộn, hấp dẫn dành cho các em thiếu nhi với hoàng loạt những trò chơi độc đáo, thú vị.

Ngoài ra, Suối Tiên không chỉ thu hút bởi sự đa dạng mới lạ của các công trình vui chơi giải trí mà Suối Tiên còn là điểm du lịch về nguồn mang nhiều ý nghĩa thông qua các mùa lễ hội được luân phiên tổ chức suốt năm. Lễ hội bốn mùa, lễ hội Âu Cơ, lễ hội Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương, lế hội trái cây Nam Bộ, Vu Lan – Mùa Báo Hiếu, ngày hội Thiện Tâm Nhân Ái…được tổ chức trên quy mô lớn, hoành tráng.



Đền thờ Vua Hùng trong Suối Tiên.
Giờ mở cửa: Ngày thường 7h00 - 17H30
                          Thứ bảy 7h30 - 18h00
                         Chủ Nhật 7h00 - 18h00
                             Lễ tết  6h30 - 22h00

Giá vé (vào cổng): Người lớn: 40.000 đồng/ người
                              Trẻ em: 25.000 đồng/ người

_(Giá chỉ mang tính tham khảo, có thể thay đổi)_




Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Sài Gòn* - *di choi o Sai Gon*

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn mấy cái tượng bằng vàng đẹp quá

----------


## dung89

Suối Tiên thì nổi tiếng rồi

----------

